# The Flight of Dragons



## Arshes Nei (Oct 19, 2007)

http://www.amazon.com/Flight-Dragons-John-Ritter/dp/0790742624

Am I the only one that remembers this and would like to see it come out on DVD?


----------



## Tiarhlu (Oct 19, 2007)

I've got it on VHS. A DVD would be nice so I could finally watch it without the need for a VCR.


----------



## Emil (Oct 19, 2007)

ooo, my whole family loves that movie! My parents even got this pirated dvd version off ebay! They didnt know it was pirated till I showed them


----------



## Zero_Point (Oct 19, 2007)

A DVD would be nice. I remember seeing this movie when I was a yoof, loved it.


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Oct 20, 2007)

No, I remember it being shown on TV when I was a little kid and the three-eyed ogre scaring the pants off of me. I thought it already did come out on DVD years ago.


----------



## Leasara (Oct 20, 2007)

I believe it has come out on DVD.  I bought it at Blockbuster a bunch of years back, and I'm almost positive they wouldn't sell pirated stuff.  I distinctly remember the look my friend gave me when I went off on whoever designed the cover and dressed Carolinus in purple and Smergol done in green.  We were browsing the New Releases, and they didn't have any copies of What Dreams May Come.

Unfortunately It went with the rest of my DVDs when I liquidated them almost three years ago.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 22, 2007)

No it hasn't come out on DVD. Amazon would be selling it for sure.


----------



## TheGru (Oct 22, 2007)

1986, that was a year after I was born, so no I probably don't remember it. :/

Might be nice to see it though, as the current crop of fantasy movies is pretty boring.


----------



## Ahamsterdam (Oct 23, 2007)

hot damn  I remember watchin that in school (my teacher was a dragon buff). I liked their explanation of how dragon acquired flame and the main bad guy looked badass at the end.


----------



## Zero_Point (Oct 26, 2007)

TheGru said:
			
		

> 1986, that was a year after I was born, so no I probably don't remember it. :/
> 
> Might be nice to see it though, as the current crop of fantasy movies is pretty boring.



If you can look past the cheesey animation and the sometimes mediocre voice-acting it's a fairly interesting little movie.


----------



## DJ_Battousai (Nov 27, 2007)

I used to love it back in the day. I only remember one scene, where they're singing, cos they're like totally tanked.


----------

